# I'm having trouble logging in with Opera



## BalrogRingDestroyer (Feb 10, 2019)

For the longest time, I was fine (so it's not likely the browser). For a while, I had thought that it was just my Privacy Badger plugin, but after disabling the plugin, the issue keeps persisting. I don't appear to be banned (so that's not it either.) I keep logging in but it acts like the login is never occurring. 

I can get in via the Tor browser so maybe it was a cookie issue with Opera. 


I'd had problems sometimes getting in lately, but today was the first time that I had to use a totally separate browser in order to get in. 


Any ideas how to fix this issue?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 10, 2019)

You seem to be here now.

But if the problem persists, try a pm to Erestor Arcamen, our hard-working mod.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Feb 10, 2019)

The site is glitchy sometimes. Sometimes it will take so long for me to get in that the browser is overwhelmed by error codes and won't let me on. Why not stayed logged in or use a different browser like DuckDuckGo?


----------

